# Perfect 10 Modifications to Help You Catch More Fish



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Fished off of Cleveland last night. Took two limits. All off of modified Perfect 10's. 

We were having issues hooking fish and also felt like the action of the lure could be better, so...

Replaced the front two trebels with slightly larger trebels and relpaced the back treble with a straight shank single hook.

I also removed the split ring from the eye of the lure and tied directly to the lure.

Results: 
All fish came on the modified lures. None and I mean zero came off of the standard/unmodified lures.

Enhanced lure action and much better hookups. That single hook was burried in the corner of the jaw. Not going to throw that hook!

Just something to think about.


----------



## fryerman (May 26, 2012)

thanks for the tip were u on shore or boating what size single hook


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

that sounds good...I watch a p10 beside the boat going 1.4 and there was barely any movement...I thought to myself is that really what they like-want?


----------



## tylerhunt (Jul 5, 2013)

I think the sound might be more important, p10's have an awesome sound. Shake one in your hand and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Basshawk (Jul 27, 2017)

A direct line tie will result in less swimming action out of a lure, but in cold water I believe that I much more natural


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

That'll never work, Diverdux. What size single hook did you say?


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Basshawk said:


> A direct line tie will result in less swimming action out of a lure, but in cold water I believe that I much more natural


Most likely a snap not direct tie..


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Diverdux, are you using mono or braid? That’s maybe your hook up issue. Braid is the way to go.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

To each his own, but I much prefer mono for running cranks.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the set-up! Like others, I'm curious about single hook size. Braid or Mono? 
Nice job, and thanks again for sharing!


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

I'm fishing off of a boat and I didn't mention hook size or type, but I used a Gamakatsu Octopus Straight Eye 4X Hook size 3/0. I fish braid for the night bite. Don't want that stretch with the short leads.
As for the rattles, I have the old model prototypes without rattles that they put out prior to the release of the current model that has rattles. I prefer the rattle-less Perfect 10's.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Jim, I hear what you’re saying but we have not noticed any difference in catch rate between mono or the braid. Yes we did the mono side verses the braid side, just like everyone else. If anything I feel it increases hook ups, no stretch deeper hook sets.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> To each his own, but I much prefer mono for running cranks.


I agree with Jim on the mono. I'll run braid on long lead cranks but I want as much give as possible especially on short leads (as little as 5'). I often thought if I had unlimited funds I'd have 6 or 8 linecounters set up with 17lb mono. When the idea is to keep cranks short and up high it wouldn't be an issue with dive curves.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

I can almost understand what you’re saying Toolman. But “give”, fish hits pulls board back, there is “give” there, the rod bends “give” there also. Drag set loose like some guys do, “give” there also. Just not buying into the “stretch/give” thing. Our heavy coolers are the results. Again, like Jim said to each their own. I just don’t see the need to keep special rods like that. Keep it simple. Just trying to help out those who are wondering the difference or if there is a difference. We haven’t noticed any. One set up, costs one time. I know I’m going to get beat up but I just don’t feel the need to have special set ups.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Tim, I think another consideration is your guests on the boat. If you have new people coming on and off your boat with varying skill/experience, I think the extra stretch mono has is an advantage. For the seasoned fisherman, I think braid is a more viable option. We all know Jim struggles catching fish 

I am a mono guy also. When a big 13-14 lb fish is thrashing her head, I want as much forgiveness as possible. Braid is definitely the economical choice for charter guys such as yourself.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I asked Jim this question in one of his seminars and I have seen an increase in my catch using diving crankbaits. During the night bite, with shallow cranks using mono may not be as critical.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

My problem with braid is this. When a walleye, or any predatory fish, wants to investigate a lure it comes up and pushes on it with its head. With mono the stretch in the line absorbs that push and the lures continues to wobble and move naturally. With braid and vertically no stretch as soon as the walleye pushes on it, the lure will dump out and act completely unnatural scaring the fish off. We ran braid on one side and mono on the other for a year a few years back, and kept track of the fish caught on each side. The mono out produced the braid by more than 2 to 1. 

When the fish were aggressive and taking the lures deep, it made little difference. But when they weren't aggressive, the braid fish would be more lightly hooked, often just by the skin over the jaw bone or in the face not in the mouth. 

Also we noticed with braid a board would act funny or back a bit and then come right back into position. With the mono it might bobble a couple times and then slowly go back. Leading us to the assumption above, and the fish caught would more often have the lure inside the mouth.

This is our best and honest interpretation of what we saw and discussed at length during the year and in the following years. Take it or leave it, but the number of fish caught speaks for itself. 

To continue this comparison, when I run 10/4 Fireline in the Spring, which I have done to get more action and more depth on cranks, I use longer softer rods, and back the drags off to offset what I consider to be the negative aspects of the no stretch line.

There's my reasoning and logic behind my belief that mono is better for cranks. 

Fire at will, and good luck out there.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

When I find a lure as good as the P10’s have been for me I don’t mess with it. Kinda like a stinger spoon, strait out the box and on the clip! When it comes time to change a hook I find the best hooks I can get like gamakatsu or some vmc. Try to match the original size as close as possible. But, if it works for you go for it. I run braid with 6-8ft 25 lb flour leaders. My soft Fiberglass rods take up enough shock for walleye, steelhead is another story. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lol I have an idea for this stretch argument. experiment really. Tim I'm off tomorrow. you gonna be home? we will settle this thing.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

God now I have people going to come by and prove me wrong.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Jim Stedke said:


> To each his own, but I much prefer mono for running cranks.


Always 12 pound mono running cranks off boards for me. Has never failed me.


----------



## buckeyebandit74 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just chiming in on this conversation. I run 30 # powerpro when I run dipsy's and jet's. When I run crank' s, I will often add a leader to line to give that little extra give when I feel the hook ups are not what I like. Any opinion' s?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Adding long mono leaders works fine. In fact if you add 30' of 12# mono it's nearly the same as all mono. But you have the problem of joining the dissimilar lines.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

DiverDux, I have a question, I am trying to digest the mods you made and the increase in catch rate. But, you also mention you have early P10’s with no rattles, and you prefer these over the current model. This leads me to believe that they have produced well in the past, correct? If so, do you plan to switch back to the original configuration when running longer leads?
The reason I am asking all this is because if something had been working fine and all of a sudden it doesn’t, I wonder if something else might be the cause, change in line, rods, or something as simple as dull hooks.
Thanks,
Gradyfish


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Cold water slows guys down. It may be a speed thing.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

So I think I need to clarify something. We are using braid but we are using a fluorocarbon leaders. I hope no one thought we were tying directly to the braid. Just in case anyone cares.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

already have one experiment done with 20# mono. couple more to go. 20# mono broke at 25 # with 5.5 inches of stretch. gonna see if I have any 20# braid in the car to test before I leave work.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Jim Stedke said:


> Cold water slows guys down. It may be a speed thing.


Jim,
You bring up an interesting point. I normally run P10’s early spring at speeds as slow as .9 and short leads and never had an issue. The other night I spoke with a guy about trolling Marblehead and marking lots of fish but only catching 3, the statement was made that he was running .5 mph, I then asked did you mean 1.5, the answer was no. Just trying to get a better understanding of why mods like this might have made such a difference. A case like I mention could clearly explain it.
I’m not doubting the OP’s results, I just like to look at all the data.

GF


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Gradyfish said:


> DiverDux, I have a question, I am trying to digest the mods you made and the increase in catch rate. But, you also mention you have early P10’s with no rattles, and you prefer these over the current model. This leads me to believe that they have produced well in the past, correct? If so, do you plan to switch back to the original configuration when running longer leads?
> The reason I am asking all this is because if something had been working fine and all of a sudden it doesn’t, I wonder if something else might be the cause, change in line, rods, or something as simple as dull hooks.
> Thanks,
> Gradyfish


The only time I fish P-10's is in the fall here in Cleveland. I have always had issues with solid hook-ups with these lures. I noticed that I was getting bit more frequently than the Husky Jerks and Floating Rapalas, but puting more fish in the boat with the Rapala lures even at the much lower bite rate. This led to the modifications explained earlier and the admittedly unscientific experiment that led to my conclusion.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

The flouro leaders do not add nearly as much stretch as the std mono would and if they are only 10' or less long that minimizes the stretch as well. 

The guys running .5 mph are fishing the top 2-5'. Try running a P 10 way short, to get that near the surface. I couldn't stand going that slow. Talk about causing problems for others. I hope he stays away from the other boats after dark.

It is a fact that you can catch them at very slow speeds but as you slow down everything gets more complicated.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Plenty of nights in the western basin I have to use mono as my mainline otherwise I'm limited on what I can throw from the pier. Using braid with a Perfect 10 I need at least 4' of water, and on some nights that just isn't the case. The P-10's are neutrally (?) buoyant and once they start going down they really dig. Switch to a rod with 10# mono and I can get away with it at least on some nights. I'll openly admit though, after having cast with braid for years and years and years, going back to an all-mono rig was like wearing a prophylactic.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Mono and leave the rod with the fish in the holder, crank the reel slow and steady. Then when the board pulls back some more,take the rod out of the holder.


----------



## Capt Eric (Nov 17, 2017)

Sound like this became a mono vs. braid argument..... but I don't think anyone is wrong! It just depends on how you're fishing.... Inline boards - mono is great! Big boards - braid is definitely the way to go. But even with braid - we always run a 6' mono leader. It's not much stretch, but without it, you'll see the negative results. I also run #30 PowerPro braid - yellow, so there's the question of whether or not the fish see the line.....another reason for the leader.


----------



## Capt Eric (Nov 17, 2017)

Jim Stedke said:


> Adding long mono leaders works fine. In fact if you add 30' of 12# mono it's nearly the same as all mono. But you have the problem of joining the dissimilar lines.


Joining dissimilar lines is a problem???


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Capt Eric said:


> Joining dissimilar lines is a problem???


I find it very easy myself.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Capt Eric said:


> Joining dissimilar lines is a problem???


Albright knot. I use it to join braid and mono or floro leaders all the time and have landed some stout fish in saltwater with no issues. Also use it for my cranks on Erie with no issues.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Eric (Nov 17, 2017)

That was my point..... sorry, I thought the sarcasm was thick enough.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Problems with joining dissimilar lines? Hell Yes! Ever tried tying your own tapered leaders for fly fishing? I am sure there are people who are super smart and have figured it out. But simple and reliable? Hell no!


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

Read this whole thread. 5 minutes ill never get back


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

BFG said:


> Plenty of nights in the western basin I have to use mono as my mainline otherwise I'm limited on what I can throw from the pier. Using braid with a Perfect 10 I need at least 4' of water, and on some nights that just isn't the case. The P-10's are neutrally (?) buoyant and once they start going down they really dig. Switch to a rod with 10# mono and I can get away with it at least on some nights. I'll openly admit though, after having cast with braid for years and years and years, going back to an all-mono rig was like wearing a prophylactic.


Adding to the mayhem of this thread....

I don't own any P10's but have had a similar problem with husky jerks. They dive too deep to shore cast some spots. Shortening the length of the bill allows a HJ12 or HJ14 to run in 1-2 fow. Normal is 4-8 I think?? As long as you don't reduce the width of the bill, the action stays the same. Remove too much of the bills length and it will loose it's action too. As long as you don't remove the "Rapala" on the bill, they seem to run well. I do this to all my shore casting HJ's now. Should work with the P10's too but you risk ruining one if you go too far. Also, a 10-15 foot "leader" or topshot of mono is enough to diminish running depth on a cast but maintains sensitivity. I've never experienced a back to back uni knot fail and it is barely noticeable coming off the reel or going through the guides. 

These are HJ10's but show how much I remove....


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

For that shallow water you can try these. There all floating Rapalas. Lead wire wrapped hooks. They will still float but you can pull them down and work them super slow if you want. Slack up if snagged or you feel it hitting rocks and it will,, most times, float free. They will cast like a bullet even when it's windy out there. Upper right one is an old husky floater. Still have a few left.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I think everyone's technics sound good. And if your catching limits on your modified lures everytime you go out then i guess your the walleye king. C'mon. There's tooo many variables when your fishing. Wind direction. Water color. Lures . Color. Depth. Etc. First of all. You have to be where the fish are at. And two. No lure and nothing is guaranteed in your success. 2 people with 10 poles out will better your chances obviously. I see that all the time. I think some people need to realize that you have to rely on some kinda of luck before you can say you actual know how to get walleye limits. Same thing as going to the casino!!!!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I do enjoy reading about everyones technics and success that they have on walleye fishing. But like i was out last night too with all the other 50 boats around 72nd and i counted 2 people per boat and 8 planer boards. Theres the success!!!!


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Cashregisterface said:


> I do enjoy reading about everyones technics and success that they have on walleye fishing. But like i was out last night too with all the other 50 boats around 72nd and i counted 2 people per boat and 8 planer boards. Theres the success!!!!


So, if someone catches fish you label them an outlaw. What a bunch of BS!! And, by-the -way, if you are counting people in a boat at night, you are way too close!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

DiverDux said:


> So, if someone catches fish you label them an outlaw. What a bunch of BS!! And, by-the -way, if you are counting people in a boat at night, you are way too close!


Two rods per man fool. Get it right


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes you are an outlaw if your trolling more then 2 rods per man. Im sure im not the only one that sees this.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

In your post, you inferred that limits of fish reflects fishing more than the legal allotment of rods. To be clear, fishing more than two rods per angler is against the law, but to infer that anyone who catches fish does so by breaking the law is a bit of a stretch.
And, please, show some respect for the people on this site. Name calling is juvenile and not acceptable.

Also, this thread was started to share a fishing tip. Let's get back on track!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

DiverDux said:


> In your post, you inferred that limits of fish reflects fishing more than the legal allotment of rods. To be clear, fishing more than two rods per angler is against the law, but to infer that anyone who catches fish does so by breaking the law is a bit of a stretch.
> And, please, show some respect for the people on this site. Name calling is juvenile and not acceptable.
> 
> Also, this thread was started to share a fishing tip. Let's get back on track!


No disrespect. But if you actually look around while your out fishing especially night bite. Look at all the planer boards that some of the boats have out. Its rediculous. Its impossible not to catch fish with 8 different presentations out


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

A lot of people share technics and styles lures colors etc. But HOW MANY POLES DID YOU HAVE OUT???


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

I'm too busy reeling in fish to worry about what other people are doing!
I don't understand what you are so angry about. Perhaps you should channel some of that negativity into improving your fishing skills. Or, you could just run a dozen rods as you accuse everyone else of.
Here's an idea. Why don't you come out on my boat and I'll show you how to catch fish with just one rod. You will have to bring your own poles though, because I only own one rod and one reel! There, an olive branch, now we can be friends.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Steimy said:


> Read this whole thread. 5 minutes ill never get back


See,you just have to be patient, these things get better as they go along...Lol


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I hate it when I am out by myself trying to keep all eight boards running well

Good luck everyone, be considerate of others, and be safe!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

DiverDux said:


> I'm too busy reeling in fish to worry about what other people are doing!
> I don't understand what you are so angry about. Perhaps you should channel some of that negativity into improving your fishing skills. Or, you could just run a dozen rods as you accuse everyone else of.
> Here's an idea. Why don't you come out on my boat and I'll show you how to catch fish with just one rod. You will have to bring your own poles though, because I only own one rod and one reel! There, an olive branch, now we can be friends.


Well i hope your not going to try to show me how to troll for walleye. Ive graduated a long time ago to muskie fishing. And that's casting not trolling. I take my friends out for walleye because they eat them. I would gladly throw them back. My point is. Dont think that your a good walleye fishermen trolling with 8 to 10 poles. Thanks for the invite. I have my own boat and equipment and my own preference.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyway. Good fishing to all and be safe


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Cashregisterface said:


> Well i hope your not going to try to show me how to troll for walleye. Ive graduated a long time ago to muskie fishing. And that's casting not trolling. I take my friends out for walleye because they eat them. I would gladly throw them back. My point is. Dont think that your a good walleye fishermen trolling with 8 to 10 poles. Thanks for the invite. I have my own boat and equipment and my own preference.


Every time dude posts it is about how great he is surprised he is not winning the derby and winning every tourney on the circuit !!!one Day I hope to grow up and be like him classic


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, this thread sure did get going sideways didn't it. Thanks to the OP for posting how he did and how he did it. That is what the forum is for. Everyone can learn something when people share how they caught the fish. Not everyone has to try it. But it maybe something that other anglers try when there standard set up just doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Black rat snake


----------



## Irishluck (Aug 2, 2017)

DiverDux said:


> Fished off of Cleveland last night. Took two limits. All off of modified Perfect 10's.
> 
> We were having issues hooking fish and also felt like the action of the lure could be better, so...
> 
> ...


----------



## Irishluck (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks f


DiverDux said:


> Fished off of Cleveland last night. Took two limits. All off of modified Perfect 10's.
> 
> We were having issues hooking fish and also felt like the action of the lure could be better, so...
> 
> ...


Or the info, can you tell me what Brands and Sizes of Hooks you used?


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Irish-
Trebels: Gamakatsu Treble 23, Magic Eye, 2x Strong, Round Bend I think #1 or #1/0, but 
don't hold me to the size.

Staight Hooks: Gamakatsu Octopus Straight Eye 4X Hook size 3/0.


----------



## LABSandDUCS (Mar 20, 2007)

Tim , we all have to learn . Mostly the hard way. I remember 2 young brothers aboard Ole Blue that were throwing slack line at walleyes . Almost made me pull my hair out


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh I remember that. Wow that was s long time ago.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I personally never had a problem with the P10s working good straight out of the package. Maybe a bent hook which is easily fixed with a pair of pliers. And that's mostly from catching steelies. I know probably 25 people that use P10s with no complaints. That's a lot of modification to go through with each lure. Sometimes I guess you have to do a little work to catch fish. I'm glad I don't have to go through all that modifying. Good luck!!!!


----------

